# Paw pads torn up from tennis court surface :(



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I am posting this as a warning for others so it won't happen to other puppies.
Bentley had his 1st official playdate today. It went well in most ways but he stopped playing and layed down after awhile. I thought he was tired. When we left he was limping.  I was afraid he had pulled or torn a muscle running so I brought him to the vet. He actually tore the paw pads up on his hind feet pretty badly on the court surface. I didn't even think such an injury was possible. I thought the court surface would be somewhat safe and smooth. Here's a pic of my sweet little guy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh, the poor little guy! He is still young, so his pads are probably not tough enough yet. As he gets older and his pads toughen up, it most likely will not happen. Between now and then, just limit the amount of time on the courts. Good thing is, their pads heal up pretty quickly.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Ahh poor guy, years ago my Amber burned her pads while boarding a ferry boat, the sun had heated the metal gang plank and the people stopped half way aboard and we were forced to stand still for a few seconds. I think it was made even worse by the fact that she had just been swimming and her feet were wet. It was awful. Hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Tuf-Foot for Dogs (Bonaseptic): Tuff Foot for a Tough Dog's Pads/Feet

I have used this before to protect the pads.


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Aww poor cute little buddy


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

We take our puppy to the tennis courts to play as well, so thanks for the warning! Did this happen because it got too hot? or was it because he was running on a rough surface?


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Story of our life. Iorek is over two years old and he still rips up his paw pads if he is allowed to play on a rough surface for too long (more than three hours). He has always, always had issues with his feet. This week was the first week he has ever been able to play outside at daycare without ripping his pads, and it was also our fourth week on thyroid medication so I'm thinking it's related. Something to consider if he tears them a lot 

We use Musher's Secret Paw Wax and it helps quite a bit. Even if it doesn't prevent the tears, it's sped up recovery time. Amazon.com: Invisible Dog Boots - Protect Paws From Sand, Hot Pavement, Ice, and Salt with All Natural 100% Wax-Based Cream. For Dogs Who Just Won't Wear Boots. - 60gm: Pet Supplies


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Mirinde said:


> Story of our life. Iorek is over two years old and he still rips up his paw pads if he is allowed to play on a rough surface for too long (more than three hours). He has always, always had issues with his feet. This week was the first week he has ever been able to play outside at daycare without ripping his pads, and it was also our fourth week on thyroid medication so I'm thinking it's related. Something to consider if he tears them a lot
> 
> We use Musher's Secret Paw Wax and it helps quite a bit. Even if it doesn't prevent the tears, it's sped up recovery time. Amazon.com: Invisible Dog Boots - Protect Paws From Sand, Hot Pavement, Ice, and Salt with All Natural 100% Wax-Based Cream. For Dogs Who Just Won't Wear Boots. - 60gm: Pet Supplies


Thanks for posting this, I couldn't remember the name of it and you saved me some googling.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Dog's paws were made for grass.  Pavement is hard on paws and joints. I remember being in a vet office where a gal who took her golden girl jogging with her was checking out, every paw rubbed raw by the pavement. Even when their paws are hardened some they can still injure themselves skidding. No judging


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Wafer1141 said:


> We take our puppy to the tennis courts to play as well, so thanks for the warning! Did this happen because it got too hot? or was it because he was running on a rough surface?


It was just the surface. He was running full out and the friction must have been too much. Pieces of the pads are missing.  I feel so bad for him. Grassy soft surfaces for playing off leash for us in the future.


----------

